# Results of getting sidetracked



## Penguingeoff (Jan 22, 2010)

Dual gauge 5" and 7 1/4" 24 Volt battery ride on. 300 watt (Oatley electronics motor and controller (OZ supplier)) Traxcontrols Steam sound card. Dual gauge achieved with 2 sets of wheels on each axle. Inner set 5" gauge - Flange diameter slightly smaller than Tread diameter on outer set (7 1/4" gauge). It can run on elevated 5" track and ground level 7 1/4 track. Kids went berko when it had its first run last week. Cheers from Tassie. Geoff


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 22, 2010)

Ha, I like the cartoon look. Marvin doesn't look out-of-place in it. ;D


----------



## NickG (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice! A simple electric loco is next on my project list, I got a couple of motors & controller from ebay and some gears at Harrogate show last year but model engines got in the way!

The club I'm in has a raised 3 1/2", 5" & 7 1/4" track. Am going for the 5" though.

NIck


----------



## charlesfitton (Feb 3, 2010)

It is very "Dr Zeus-ish"


----------



## SAM in LA (Feb 3, 2010)

What a fun looking project.

I would like to see more detailed photos.

Way to go!

SAM


----------



## itowbig (Feb 16, 2010)

ha ha now thats cool  :bow:


----------

